# Record eagle flock sighted in county



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I may be riding down to view this Sunday. I can remember when the only opportunity of seeing a eagle in West Michigan was a nest on the Owassippi Scout Reservation in Muskegon County. I can't imagine 46 eagles in one location in West Michigan.

Ottawa County - Record eagle flock sighted in county

http://www.grandhaventribune.com/cgi-bin/liveique.acgi$rec=20213?frontpage


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Sorry about my misspost above. I'm too tired for this tonight.

It is not often I get to check out a story for accuracy, but today I met an outdoor photographer at Menards that was at the site this morning. I had emailed him the story on Sat. There were a couple eagles at most there this morning and another Grand Rapids professional birder was there at the same time. The GR birder said he heard so many stories from 2-4-6 eagles, but the huge number was impossible to believe.

I then had dinner with members of Muskegon Nature Club that were at the site Sat evening. They saw possibly one eagle in the distance.

There may be more follow ups to the original article, but I'm sure I'll hear more from Muskegon Nature Club members. I've met 'Judge' Post that took the newsphoto in the article at a nature club meeting last spring. He puts together beautiful slide programs mixed with his poetic narratives. There will be clarifications at the next club meeting on the 16th.


----------

